# Electric box in a tapered edge joint



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Yep, that'll work. I usually just mud starting at the box and moving away from it without tape. If there is any on the box when I'm done I just chip it off.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I often do just what you are anticipating. It works quite well.


----------

